# New Cat Owner Questions



## therock11 (Dec 21, 2011)

I just bought a 2011 450i yesterday. It was used with 200 miles and traded in on something bigger. The dealer added SS108 Black Alloy Wheels and Kenda Executioner tires to give it an edge over the new 2012s they sell on the floor. I was just wondering if these are good tires in the snow because I only bought it to plow snow and do light riding. Also, a guy in the service department gave me a run down of the bike before I left and told me never to switch between 4x2 and 4x4 while moving. I always thought that these were meant to be "on the fly" 4x4 systems?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

well i cant answer the snow question, but you do need to heed his warning. the front prop shaft always turns whether in 2 or 4wd. the way the 4wd system works on these is a push/pull actuator. the actuator will push a collar from the prop shaft onto the pinion shaft to engage the 4wd. these shafts are splined and if you are moving when you switch into 4wd then it will put the collar and shafts in a bind. sometimes you can be lucky enough for it to just make a nasty noise. sometimes it will cause breakage.


----------



## therock11 (Dec 21, 2011)

greenkitty7 said:


> well i cant answer the snow question, but you do need to heed his warning. the front prop shaft always turns whether in 2 or 4wd. the way the 4wd system works on these is a push/pull actuator. the actuator will push a collar from the prop shaft onto the pinion shaft to engage the 4wd. these shafts are splined and if you are moving when you switch into 4wd then it will put the collar and shafts in a bind. sometimes you can be lucky enough for it to just make a nasty noise. sometimes it will cause breakage.


Thanks for the info on the 4wd system. Arctic Cat should consider removing the "On-the-fly 2wd/4wd W/diff Lock" from their key features if they are recommending something to their end user that could potentially do damage.

As for the tires, should I consider finding a more basic tire and save these for trail riding in the spring and summer?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i think by "on the Fly" they just mean it doesnt have to be in Neutral or anything to engage it. like you dont have to stop, rock it back and forth or anything like that.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've engaged mine "on the fly" several times; meaning while I was moving on solid ground with both ends still turning at the same speed. IMO, that's the best way to engage it. - I have also engaged it after getting stuck(while idling in gear) and it has been fine, though a few times it has "popped" in as I went to throttle up since the splines do not always line-up when sitting still. 

No 4wd system will routinely handle being engaged while one set of tires is spinning and the others are not(stuck and still on the throttle).


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have done that too jp. I actually think that there is a limit. Like 10mph or less before it will engage.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Tires should be fine. A few of my driving partners use them and seem fine in snow.


----------

